# Planta eléctrica



## Wisdomia

Hola, cómo se dice planta eléctrica en inglés?
Es esta máquina que se enciende automáticamente cuando hay una falla electrica. Gracias.


----------



## Max_3_16

hi

electric power. It is the only translation that I have i mind.

XD


----------



## Wisdomia

Gracias Max!


----------



## Perdido

No creo que sea "electric power."  Eso es "energía eléctrica."

Creo que buscas "generator."


----------



## Alificacion

Un "Generator" es lo que en España llamamos generador. Produce electricidad, pero no necesariamente en momentos de emergencia o fallo eléctrico, sino que se puede usar siempre que no hay una instalación eléctrica, p.e. para una feria o un concierto al aire libre.

Lo que busca Wisdomia lo llamamos en España "grupo electrógeno". Se enciende sólo cuando falla la electricidad de un edificio para no dañar los aparatos o provocar una interrupción en el trabajo, etc. Espero que alguien sepa el término inglés para esto...


----------



## Perdido

Ahh...sería UPS (Uninterruptable Power Supply).  Provee electricidad durante un periodo de tiempo hasta que los generadores se enciendan o el apagón termine.  ¿Es lo que buscabais?


----------



## Zergling

Os referís a powerplant? O no he entendido nada?


----------



## 36763

"emergency generator"

Escuelas,  hospitales y edificios grandes tienen "emergency generators."


----------



## indigoth

Saludos a todo el mundo, estaba tratando de diseñar un catalogo sobre plantas electricas tanto domésticas como de industria media pero no se si estoy buscando con el término adecuado. Sería "electric plant", "power plant","power station"?
Gracias


----------



## fsprinkle

Hola

He oido las tres

donde yo vivo decimos "power plant"


----------



## coolbrowne

De acuerdo con *fsprinkle*


fsprinkle said:


> donde yo vivo decimos "power plant"


Generalmente (Estados Unidos)
*Power plant* = Generalmente de gran capacidad, operada por servicio de utilidad pública
*Power* (sub)*station* - Instalación de donde se distribuye, en red local, la electricidad generada por una "*power plant*", generalmente también operada por servicio de utilidad pública
*Generator* - generador electrico privado para un edificio comercial o residencial, generalmente utilizado en emergencias​Note que estos son conceptos generales. Por ejemplo, en una región rural, puede ser que una *power plant* no sea "de gran capacidad" (sin embargo, un término relativo)

Saludos


----------



## indigoth

Gracias a todos, muy util :-D


----------



## Evelyn E.

Hola sera que en este contexto tambien se refieren a una Planta electrica???

 *10. Radio Site Installation*

 -Provide sufficient information about the location of the Site, as for example, maps, accesses, keys, codes etc. when so required by the Contractor.
-Provide adequate installation space for all equipment to be supplied and installed under the terms of the Agreement.
 - Perform power installation.
 -Perform battery back-up installation

Evelyn G.


----------



## Osamushi

coolbrowne said:


> De acuerdo con *fsprinkle*Generalmente (Estados Unidos)*Power plant* = Generalmente de gran capacidad, operada por servicio de utilidad pública
> *Power* (sub)*station* - Instalación de donde se distribuye, en red local, la electricidad generada por una "*power plant*", generalmente también operada por servicio de utilidad pública
> *Generator* - generador electrico privado para un edificio comercial o residencial, generalmente utilizado en emergencias​Note que estos son conceptos generales. Por ejemplo, en una región rural, puede ser que una *power plant* no sea "de gran capacidad" (sin embargo, un término relativo)
> 
> Saludos



Totalmente de acuerdo, solo apuntar que Generator, aparte de generador se puede traducir por grupo electrógeno


----------

